

Challenge to Google Ad dominance? Robads-open JSON standards to publish ads - diminish
http://www.robads.org/

======
alperakgun
Open ad standards seems to be a good idea. Most companies prepare ads in
secret and put them in Adwords. If Robads standards catch up it may open the
advertiser ads to everyone; that is good for consumers, advertisers and most
ad mediators.

~~~
diminish
if everyone publishes their ads on their own web site using a robads.json text
file similar to robads.txt, it will augment the web experience and will enable
people to discover offers and deals better.

------
dmk23
Have you looked into display ad exchanges and how they store and manipulate
ads? That could be an easier place to get traction.

~~~
diminish
is there any particular one, you would recommend?

~~~
dmk23
IAB has tons of standards:
[http://www.iab.net/iab_products_and_industry_services/508676...](http://www.iab.net/iab_products_and_industry_services/508676/508767)

